# Mexican labs



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Before gear grinder people used mostly mexican ugls..

I know most of the raws today are from China but where did the Mexicans gets there raws? China as well?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2014)

Good question. Russia is an area where raws come from as well.


----------



## losieloos (May 20, 2014)

All over the boards I've been reading the taco bell Chihuahua dog supplies the Mexicans with raws. He stuffs the powder in his delicious bean burritos.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2014)

I don't know where they came from, but Quality Vet and Brovel had some pretty good shit back in the day....


----------



## regular (May 20, 2014)

In December 2005, DEA announced the results of Operation Gear Grinder, which targeted eight major steroid manufacturing companies, their owners, and their trafficking associates. The Mexico-based organizations produced animal steroids that were diluted for human consumption. The traffickers utilize veterinary websites and e-mail accounts to sell the steroids to customers without a medical evaluation or valid prescription. The steroids were smuggled into the United States via couriers to shipping facilities which in turn shipped the steroids via U. S. Mail, FedEx, and UPS directly to customers world-wide. Alberto Saltiel Cohen, the majority owner of the three largest anabolic steroid manufacturing companies in Mexico, was arrested upon his arrival in San Diego.


```
www.justice.gov/archive/jmd/2008justification/pdf/35_dea.pdf page 118
```







```
www.ussc.gov/sites/default/files/pdf/amendment-process/public-hearings-and-meetings/20060315/Jodi-Avergun.pdf
```


----------



## JAXNY (May 20, 2014)

I used to get some really good gear out of Mexico in the 90's. It was so easy that it was actually funny. Literally the pharmacist would see us walk in all jacked up, we didn't look anything like the local Chihuahua's and he would reach behind him and pull down a huge box of gear before we even got to the counter. Pre load sustanons, halotestin, proviron, STEN, test. Etc.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2014)

I know guys who still drive down there today and have hook ups with pharmacies. They come back with test, eq, mast, and other stuff.


----------



## Get Some (May 20, 2014)

fake gear is still sold in the "tourist" spots in mexico... you have to go deep to find the good stuff.... Quality Vet was the best thing going for a while, wish it was still around


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 20, 2014)

Get Some said:


> fake gear is still sold in the "tourist" spots in mexico... you have to go deep to find the good stuff.... Quality Vet was the best thing going for a while, wish it was still around



QV deca 300 was the best deca around for awhile because most other shit around that time was 100mg/ml


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Ttokkyo,  brovel, qv, denkall and tornel..

Amazing shit


----------



## AlphaD (May 20, 2014)

Just ask Tilly, he is in the Mexican Mafia.......he will hooks us up.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 20, 2014)

Damn...that's where all that shit went!! My 1st cycle was Brovel Testosterona 250 and Noranderen 250 or 200. Shit was awesome but major pip. I'm sure my technique was bad but that shit lasted until the last pin lol


----------



## Get Some (May 20, 2014)

no worse PIP in history than Denkall Test 400... crippled for weeks!!! It worked tho!!!!!!!

China man hijacked a few of these brands labels and sold the gear as his own for some time


----------



## regular (May 20, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Just ask Tilly, he is in the Mexican Mafia.......he will hooks us up.



His father grounded him.


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Get Some said:


> no worse PIP in history than Denkall Test 400... crippled for weeks!!! It worked tho!!!!!!!
> 
> China man hijacked a few of these brands labels and sold the gear as his own for some time



Yea..I've mentioned...denkall T400 blew me the fuk up..pip like my ass got bit by a zombie 

IP made his denkall copy and it wasn't awful but not original denkall t400


----------



## JAXNY (May 20, 2014)

There was some shit going around Mexico about 4 years ago. Can't recall the name testa something. Vials came in a red and white box. That was the worst PIP I've ever had I didn't even know about pip until I heard you guys crying about it on here. You should have seen how long it took me to figure out what the F you guys were talking about when you said PIP.  I mean you would get the once in a blue moon soreness but no big deal. But this shit in the red box was Damn crippling. You were better off getting kicked in the ass my a Mexican donkey. And not sometimes but every single shot. After research I found out that the pain has something to do with one of the compounds used to make it crystallizing.


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 20, 2014)

There are 2 pharmas in Mexico that are licensed to produce and sell jintropin its called JTPN in mexico and its CRAZY expensive


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Most mexican had pip but IMO it was worth it...

Mix a little eq in there and it would help the pip tremendously


----------



## JAXNY (May 20, 2014)

Depoteston that was it. Stay clear of this stuff unless you don't like to walk. Brown vial. Red white box Mexican. Ampuels I mean,,


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 20, 2014)

that painful huh ?


----------



## Redrum1327 (May 20, 2014)

ill take your word for it and stay away lol


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> that painful huh ?


The denkall test 400 was THAT Painful! !

I remember not being able to get out of bed or walk at times.... but i grew quick and couldn't resist

That's why sometimes when I hear guys talk about so called pip I  think to myself "u don't know real PIP"


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 20, 2014)

Back in the day it was the easiest just walk into a pharmacy and if the pharmacist did not understand English I would show him in the pdr duratestin was the first aas I ever tried you can still get some good gear if you find a cool pharmacist hell I got it in a pharmacy in cancun so I am sure there are easier pharmacies in the state


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Organon duratest was created by the prophet Isaiah


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 20, 2014)

Who's the prophet Isaiah yaya


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Who's the prophet Isaiah yaya



Amazing source out of Israel

The dude knows his shit..

If he recognizes u then very good things will come ur way..

He is a man with great knowledge and greater product


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 20, 2014)

Got it LOL


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 20, 2014)

Yaya said:


> The denkall test 400 was THAT Painful! !
> 
> I remember not being able to get out of bed or walk at times.... but i grew quick and couldn't resist
> 
> *That's why sometimes when I hear guys talk about so called pip I  think to myself "u don't know real PIP*"



This exactly. I didnt have denkall but I knew that was crazy shit. I could barely sit down with glute injections.


----------



## Yaya (May 20, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Got it LOL



Yea, the guy fukking predicted jesus e's future verbs... bold my man, bold



Anyway..back the the mexicans


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 21, 2014)

My buddy used to go across the border in the 90's and get some kind of test. It just said testosterona and had a picture of a rooster on it. I never tried any of it, but he put on some serious size.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 21, 2014)

Its definitely good shit. Ive been so tempted to go over there and get some myself. The trick is to go with a family type atmosphere. Not 3-4 roided out dudes in a lifted truck lol. That is always traveling thru customs. 

I might take a vacation there and just try to ship it to myself back in the states....what we do for a lil nostalgia!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 21, 2014)

jada should start a mexican lab...future si pro labs


----------



## Nattydread (May 22, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> There was some shit going around Mexico about 4 years ago. Can't recall the name testa something. Vials came in a red and white box. That was the worst PIP I've ever had I didn't even know about pip until I heard you guys crying about it on here. You should have seen how long it took me to figure out what the F you guys were talking about when you said PIP.  I mean you would get the once in a blue moon soreness but no big deal. But this shit in the red box was Damn crippling. You were better off getting kicked in the ass my a Mexican donkey. And not sometimes but every single shot. After research I found out that the pain has something to do with one of the compounds used to make it crystallizing.




If I'm not mistaken I think your talking about testoprim d. That stuff would leave a big lump and hurt like all hell. But it did work.


----------

